

Ask HN: What posters do you have hanging in your office/room? - hvass

I am looking for some great posters to put in the office or just at home. I am referring to something similar to Facebook&#x27;s &#x27;Move fast and break things&#x27;.<p>Anything startup relevant would be great. If somebody has done something custom, please do share, I know Dwolla has really cool ones done.<p>Personally, I have Joey Roth&#x27;s Hustler poster above my desk - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;joeyroth.com&#x2F;poster2&#x2F;
======
stevenrace
We have a few prints by Scott Hansen (of iso50.com & Tyco), an old Esso sign,
and the cover of SICP under the glass of the workbench.

I also built a screenprint station in hopes of making a few more prints.
Motivation comes from all the broken/failed prototypes laying about, not so
much by witty sayings on paper.

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/42388170@N06/9704231493/](http://www.flickr.com/photos/42388170@N06/9704231493/)

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/42388170@N06/9704231633/](http://www.flickr.com/photos/42388170@N06/9704231633/)

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/42388170@N06/9707467188/](http://www.flickr.com/photos/42388170@N06/9707467188/)

------
LarryMade2
Directly in front of me from the 1970s is a 3x5' Spock ASCII art poster -
here's a pic of one -
[http://sturgeon.css.psu.edu/~mloewen/Oldtech/ASCII/Spock.jpg](http://sturgeon.css.psu.edu/~mloewen/Oldtech/ASCII/Spock.jpg)

I got a wide column terminal printer in storage, one day I may get it going
and print out some others.

Other than that some old movie reproduction posters (Forbidden Planet, Flash
Gordon), a few abacuses, some old posters of events I had put on, and other
classic computing ephemera.

------
r4vik
I have an extract from the 57 startup lessons blog post (
[http://www.defmacro.org/2013/07/23/startup-
lessons.html](http://www.defmacro.org/2013/07/23/startup-lessons.html) ) on my
wall:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/0wl0f67y8rsq3af/StartupLessons.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/0wl0f67y8rsq3af/StartupLessons.pdf)

------
anderspetersson
I created a couple posters for my own home office and are selling them online
(currently aimed at the swedish market) You can check them out at
[http://www.officesugar.com/](http://www.officesugar.com/)

If you're interested in any of them I could probably have them shipped to you
since my printing partner are located in the states. E-mail in profile..

------
makerops
I commissioned an artist on etsy to paint this on 3 canvasses:

[http://files.stripersonline.com/ubb547/image_uploads4/Calvin...](http://files.stripersonline.com/ubb547/image_uploads4/CalvinHammer1.gif)

I can't wait to receive it

------
jloughry
Hubble Deep Field:

[http://hubblesite.org/gallery/album/entire/pr2012037a/](http://hubblesite.org/gallery/album/entire/pr2012037a/)

~~~
dm2
Always amazing images to look at.

Here's another good one:
[http://hubblesite.org/gallery/album/star/pr2011016b/](http://hubblesite.org/gallery/album/star/pr2011016b/)

------
ThinkADRIAN
This site is what you're looking for:

[http://www.startupvitamins.com](http://www.startupvitamins.com)

------
tagabek
I used to have this:
[http://i.imgur.com/Y4dfOeQ.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/Y4dfOeQ.jpg)

